# Desperately need computer help...



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

"Old-fashioned" desktop computer.
A couple of months ago, I started having trouble getting it to start.  Sometimes it won't, despite numerous attempts.  (I'm currently using very old laptop that won't access much).
I didn't have any trouble with either the tower or the monitor before a couple of months ago.  When the difficulties started, I hadn't moved anything.  Both are plugged into a power bar.  Although all components are kinda old (some more than others), I tried a different powerbar and didn't have any better results. I also tried plugging them directly into wall outlet, but that didn't help either.

This is what happens:  the monitor either stays black, or briefly flickers the brand name on and off;  when I turn the PC tower on, the tower appears to be on and working fine, but the monitor doesn't seem to want to connect.  Too often, it either continues to flicker the brand name periodically, or does nothing at all.
Like I said, this began awhile back when I hadn't moved anything or changed anything, and I've also checked all cords/connections on both ends of everything, so I don't know how anything could be loose or not secure.

I'm losing work time, have important emails to deal with, and can't do them on laptop.  Hopefully someone here has insight as to what's wrong with my PC, and hopefully some kind of easy fix to resolve it.  (I can't afford to have anyone repair it, nor buy new parts).  PLEASE HELP...!!!!!

P.S. I don't use the off/on button on the monitor, as it doesn't work.  When PC actually works, I simply log off computer when finished, and then turn powerbar off and disconnect at wall.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

Does your computer start and boot up, and your monitor is not working, or does your computer not start when you turn it on?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

@JaniceM ,  if I could lay hands on that computer I could know what's wrong, perhaps even repair it in short order.  
But, I'm thinking from what you've described there may be a hardware problem, power supply, graphics card or motherboard.
If you could give the make and model that would be a help in diagnosing it.


----------



## Devi (Nov 10, 2022)

Also the operating system. Windows? Mac? Linux?


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm no expert, but sounds to me like the monitor or graphic card is going out.  Suggest what Nathan said.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

Have you tried a different power cord from the AC to your computer?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Does your computer start and boot up, and your monitor is not working, or does your computer not start when you turn it on?


Computer itself starts up.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @JaniceM ,  if I could lay hands on that computer I could know what's wrong, perhaps even repair it in short order.
> But, I'm thinking from what you've described there may be a hardware problem, power supply, graphics card or motherboard.
> If you could give the make and model that would be a help in diagnosing it.


Lighting in  here isn't very good, and I don't have a flashlight, so all I know about computer tower itself is it's a Dell.  
The monitor is an Acer-  model # AL2016WB.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Devi said:


> Also the operating system. Windows? Mac? Linux?


Windows 10


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> I'm no expert, but sounds to me like the monitor or graphic card is going out.  Suggest what Nathan said.


That's the kind of thing I'm worried about...


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 10, 2022)

Try another monitor with it to see if that solves the problem. If you don't have an extra monitor laying around, you could use your TV, proving it has the right port and you have a cable that will connect. Or you could connect your monitor to the laptop to see if it works. Or you can just go to a computer shop or BestBuy and let them diagnose it, which they might do for free if you buy something from them.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2022)

Did you run a hardware check?

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-check-and-fix-device-manager-error-codes-windows-10


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Have you tried a different power cord from the AC to your computer?


I'd been using the monitor with a different computer, as the cord that connected the two didn't work with new/current computer I was given some cords that were compatible.  It's worked fine since I received it a couple of years ago.

If you mean cord that connects power supply, I don't have a different cord for the monitor.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

Silly question...do you another monitor to try? or unplug it from the back of the computer and plug it back in.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Try another monitor with it to see if that solves the problem. If you don't have an extra monitor laying around, you could use your TV, proving it has the right port and you have a cable that will connect. Or you could connect your monitor to the laptop to see if it works. Or you can just go to a computer shop or BestBuy and let them diagnose it, which they might do for free if you buy something from them.


The only other monitor I currently have is a very old Gateway..  and the connection cord isn't compatible with this PC tower.  
Is there a way to connect/attach PC to this laptop so I could use the screen as a monitor???


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> Did you run a hardware check?
> 
> https://www.windowscentral.com/how-check-and-fix-device-manager-error-codes-windows-10


No, but I can't run something like that because the monitor won't go completely on.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Silly question...do you another monitor to try? or unplug it from the back of the computer and plug it back in.


Before I moved from previous apartment, I did try the unplugging/replugging idea, made sure everything was securely connected, but it didn't make a difference.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 10, 2022)

@Nathan - if you stay on this, you should ask her when she last updated....I read that Windows most recent security update was a doozie, caused multiple problems with older comps.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @Nathan - if you stay on this, you should ask her when she last updated....I read that Windows most recent security update was a doozie, caused multiple problems with older comps.


I'm not sure... but while I could be mistaken it seems the problem is with the monitor not the computer itself.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm not sure... but while I could be mistaken it seems the problem is with the monitor not the computer itself.


Ah. Yeah, try another monitor if you have one.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The only other monitor I currently have is a very old Gateway..  and the connection cord isn't compatible with this PC tower.
> Is there a way to connect/attach PC to this laptop so I could use the screen as a monitor???


If you're talking about using the laptop monitor with your PC, I don't believe that would work. You could probably get your old Gateway monitor to work with the PC with an adapter. We would need to know the model numbers or perhaps a photo of the connectors to determine the adapter.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

I think if the video card is bad the computer would beep and might not start. It sounds like the monitor has gone bad. If you could borrow a monitor from someone to check that would tell you...but I think that is it, hope I am wrong.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't know if this is relevant or not, but when the entire system does start up working, the PC tower brand logo (Dell) flickers on the monitor instead of the monitor's brand logo.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know if this is relevant or not, but when the entire system does start up working, the PC tower brand logo (Dell) flickers on the monitor instead of the monitor's brand logo.


That is normal....the flickering is not. Can you try another monitor?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)

If your monitor turns on but flickers as you said then my guess is that it's a graphic card issue which has been mentioned before. I'm guessing that you have an onboard graphic processor which could be an issue. As has been mentioned , it would help a lot if you could use someone's monitor to see if that works. 

With that being said, if your monitor happens to be connected to a stand alone video card then there should be another port which you could connect your monitor to. This would connect the monitor up to your onboard graphic card and hopefully that would work.

Not sure if I am making much sense but it would help to know if your monitor was connected to a stand alone video card or not.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> That is normal....the flickering is not. Can you try another monitor?


No, the only other one I have is a very old Gateway monitor.. the attachment part of the cord isn't compatible with this PC, and it isn't removable so it can't be replaced.


----------



## Knight (Nov 10, 2022)

Are you sure buying another computer is not an option?  I was having issues similar to what you are experiencing. Going the expense of having a tech diagnose & more than likely wind up spending money for new parts to be put in I chose to look for an inexpensive PC.   I'm not promoting this company [ https://sjcomputers.us/ ]  just passing along some info that might help. 

I bought a Dell refurbished for $280.88 free shipping.  This one
https://sjcomputers.us/product/dell...dows-10-altec-wireless-keyboard-mouserenewed/

I haven't had any problems & it boots up in les than a minute.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> If your monitor turns on but flickers as you said then my guess is that it's a graphic card issue which has been mentioned before. I'm guessing that you have an onboard graphic processor which could be an issue. As has been mentioned , it would help a lot if you could use someone's monitor to see if that works.
> 
> With that being said, if your monitor happens to be connected to a stand alone video card then there should be another port which you could connect your monitor to. This would connect the monitor up to your onboard graphic card and hopefully that would work.
> 
> Not sure if I am making much sense but it would help to know if your monitor was connected to a stand alone video card or not.


Sorry, but all the terminology is beyond me.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Knight said:


> Are you sure buying another computer is not an option?  I was having issues similar to what you are experiencing so going the expensive of having a tech diagnose & more than likely wind up spending money for new parts to be put in I chose to look for an inexpensive PC.   I'm not promoting this company [ https://sjcomputers.us/ ]  just passing along some info that might help.
> 
> I bought a Dell refurbished for $280.88 free shipping.  This one
> https://sjcomputers.us/product/dell...dows-10-altec-wireless-keyboard-mouserenewed/
> ...


Between moving recently and losing work time, it's not an option.  
Years ago, though, I bought two refurbs at different times- the Dell continued to work fine until hacking started, and it also started to register as 'very low battery.'  The second one- Lenevo- was junk from the beginning.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

@JaniceM Why can't these important emails be done on your laptop? I'm just curious.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

How are you online now? You seem to be doing ok?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> @JaniceM Why can't these important emails be done on your laptop? I'm just curious.


Laptop is very old, needs to be updated (which I can't do as I don't have admin PW), so most sites won't load.  My main email is one example.  My online job sites are other examples.  All that will load are gmail, Amazon, and with some difficulty also this forum.
(updating laptop is another issue that needs to be resolved, but getting regular PC working is top priority).


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Sorry, but all the terminology is beyond me.





JaniceM said:


> Sorry, but all the terminology is beyond me.


No worries. If your monitor is connected to a plug that seems isolated from all the other plugs on the back of your computer (in the middle of the tower for example) then it's probably connected to a stand alone graphic card. If the monitor plugs into an area close to where the power cord plugs into then it's probably using the onboard graphic processor.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> How are you online now? You seem to be doing ok?


Yes, I'm using laptop.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Between moving recently and losing work time, it's not an option.
> Years ago, though, I bought two refurbs at different times- the Dell continued to work fine until hacking started, and it also started to register as 'very low battery.'  The second one- Lenevo- was junk from the beginning.


Your CMOS battery, on the motherboard, may need replaced.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Laptop is very old, needs to be updated (which I can't do as I don't have admin PW), so most sites won't load.  My main email is one example.  My online job sites are other examples.  All that will load are gmail, Amazon, and with some difficulty also this forum.
> (updating laptop is another issue that needs to be resolved, but getting regular PC working is top priority).


Use a thumb drive and get a free copy of Linux. That will let you get online pretty easily on your laptop. Do a google search for linux mint USB and also for lost Win 10 admin password.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know if this is relevant or not, but when the entire system does start up working, the PC tower brand logo (Dell) flickers on the monitor instead of the monitor's brand logo.


Not sure how old the Dell is, but maybe try hitting the F2 key repeatedly as the computer powers on.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

*Reset Win 10 admin password*


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> No worries. If your monitor is connected to a plug that seems isolated from all the other plugs on the back of your computer (in the middle of the tower for example) then it's probably connected to a stand alone graphic card. If the monitor plugs into an area close to where the power cord plugs into then it's probably using the onboard graphic processor.


I tried to take pic with phone, sent it to my gmail, but it hasn't arrived..  I don't know how to get pics from phone directly into this laptop


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

This is a solution that might not work for you. Take just the computer to a repair shop, and they will plug a monitor in. If it works buy an inexpensive monitor. If you tell us where you live now, we could find a repair shop to take it to.?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Your monitor looks to be around 14 or 15 years old, so that in itself may be the problem.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I tried to take pic with phone, sent it to my gmail, but it hasn't arrived..  I don't know how to get pics from phone directly into this laptop


You may have to tell your phone to upload it manually. You can then go to your Google Photos and download it to another machine, the post it on this forum.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)

No worries. To be honest I'm just swinging for the fences and hoping that maybe your monitor is connected to a stand alone graphic card . . If so then that might be an easy fix. However my guess is that you probably don't have a stand alone graphics card . Most people don't unless they are gamers or use intensive graphic applications. Sorry if I caused any confusion


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Use a thumb drive and get a free copy of Linux. That will let you get online pretty easily on your laptop. Do a google search for linux mint USB and also for lost Win 10 admin password.


Double    This is exactly what I've done many many times, and is a super great suggestion, but unfortunately may be a bit of a  learning curve.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Double    This is exactly what I've done many many times, and is a super great suggestion, but unfortunately may be a bit of a  learning curve.


Thanks and there is a bit to learn but Linux Mint is pretty similar to Windows. 
With no money to spare for repairs or replacements, there aren't many options.
Knowledge is power!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 10, 2022)

Can you plug your monitor into your laptop?  That would eliminate the monitor as a problem.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Thanks and there is a bit to learn but Linux Mint is pretty similar to Windows.
> With no money to spare for repairs or replacements, there aren't many options.
> Knowledge is power!


Linux can(and does) breathe new life into older computers, and is a valuable option that far too few are aware of.   I used to rescue co-worker's personal computers(virus or hardware problems) simply by booting their machine into a Linux 'live' session, copy all data to thumb drive, then simply re-install their Windows OS.  I worked for cheap, a bottle of Scotch would do the trick.


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2022)

Try to start your computer in safe mode:

Windows 7 keep tapping the F8 key as it starts.
Windows 10 & 11, Tap the F4 or the 4 key, just
once I think and hold it in.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Can you plug your monitor into your laptop?  That would eliminate the monitor as a problem.


I believe there's a way to connect PC to laptop, but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Well I got the image, none of the file extensions will work..  tried GIMP also to scale it down


----------



## bowmore (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I believe there's a way to connect PC to laptop, but I don't know how to do it.


You may need an adapter from the 25pin port on the monitor to an HDMI male to plug in to the laptop.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I believe there's a way to connect PC to laptop, but I don't know how to do it.


*https://www.wikihow.com/Connect-a-Desktop-to-a-Laptop*


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> *https://www.wikihow.com/Connect-a-Desktop-to-a-Laptop*





Farrah Nuff said:


> *https://www.wikihow.com/Connect-a-Desktop-to-a-Laptop*


I got numerous results from Google- but the catch is the pages won't load on this old laptop


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

bowmore said:


> You may need an adapter from the 25pin port on the monitor to an HDMI male to plug in to the laptop.


Sorry but I have no idea what a pin port is


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Use a thumb drive and get a free copy of Linux. That will let you get online pretty easily on your laptop. Do a google search for linux mint USB and also for lost Win 10 admin password.


Actually, Linux mint is what's on this laptop, but laptop is around 20 years old which is why I can't do much with it without the updates.  The person who gave it to me doesn't remember the admin PW (and is not near my location) and I never asked for it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well I got the image, none of the file extensions will work..  tried GIMP also to scale it down


Yea, I think this forum only accepts .JPEG images, if you're using GIMP you can export a .PNG image, saving as a .JPEG.  Or, you can upload to https://postimages.org/ and link the image.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Actually, Linux mint is what's on this laptop, but laptop is around 20 years old which is why I can't do much with it without the updates.  The person who gave it to me *doesn't remember the admin PW* (and is not near my location) and I never asked for it.


See this : https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/339


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I think this forum only accepts .JPEG images, if you're using GIMP you can export a .PNG image, saving as a .JPEG.  Or, you can upload to https://postimages.org/ and link the image.


.jpeg is one that I tried.  
The website you gave link to won't load either.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> See this : https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/339


won't load


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Actually, Linux mint is what's on this laptop, but laptop is around 20 years old which is why I can't do much with it without the updates.  The person who gave it to me doesn't remember the admin PW (and is not near my location) and I never asked for it.


That's okay, if you use a USB drive to boot from then you'll be bypassing the hard drive which is what you want to do since you don't know the admin password. Get Linux Mint for free here - *https://linuxmint.com/download.php *

There are instructions there that will tell you how to install it. Since your laptop is so old, I'd suggest that you get the 32-bit version and the Xfce distribution. That will give you the lightest installation. Not tough on an old computer. You also could try booting up your desktop from the USB as well, once you have it in hand.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> .jpeg is one that I tried.
> The website you gave link to won't load either.


How about https://imgur.com/ ?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> won't load


it says this -



You can reset your password following the next steps:

Reboot your computer / Turn your computer on.
Hold down the *Shift* key at the start of the boot process to enable the GNU GRUB boot menu (if it does not show)
Press *ESC* at the GNU GRUB prompt.
Press *e* for edit.
Use the Arrow keys to highlight the line that begins with _kernel_ and press the *e* key.
Go to the very end of the line and add rw init=/bin/bash
Press *Enter* and then press *b* to boot your system.
Your system will boot up to a passwordless root shell.
Type in passwd yourusername
Set your new password.
Restart your system.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> won't load


Oh shoot.  Perhaps the laptop's browser is really out of date.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't know if this is relevant or not, but I never bothered with the monitor's off/on button, just left it on and logged off entire system.. but when it's not working (like now) the off/on button flickers green-gold instead of staying solid green like it should.  
I tried pressing it, but it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Try another monitor with it to see if that solves the problem. If you don't have an extra monitor laying around, you could use your TV, proving it has the right port and you have a cable that will connect. Or you could connect your monitor to the laptop to see if it works. Or you can just go to a computer shop or BestBuy and let them diagnose it, which they might do for free if you buy something from them.


This is what I think too.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know if this is relevant or not, but I never bothered with the monitor's off/on button, just left it on and logged off entire system.. but when it's not working (like now) the off/on button flickers green-gold instead of staying solid green like it should.
> I tried pressing it, but it doesn't make a difference.


Could be a bad monitor, could be that your computer isn't booting up for whatever reason so there's no signal to be sent to the monitor. From here I've given you my best ideas. Good luck!


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> With that being said, if your monitor happens to be connected to a stand alone video card then there should be another port which you could connect your monitor to. This would connect the monitor up to your onboard graphic card and hopefully that would work.


I like this too.
Also could you not hook up your monitor to your laptop (if it’s old enough too) to see if the monitor works on it?


----------



## Chet (Nov 10, 2022)

Instead of getting into the duct tape and chewing gum territory, it could be time to buy new. Here's just one example for $119.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-1...Vg7zICh2WeQJvEAQYBCABEgIDOvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

gah, that didn't work either   n/m


----------



## John cycling (Nov 10, 2022)

Unplug the computer and make sure all hardware components are completely seated on the motherboard, especially the memory cards. Personally I've been using Linux Mint XFCE for quite a long time.  Plus my monitor is more than 15 years old and works fine.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 10, 2022)

You might consider going to the library and using their computers until you fix yours.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

Could somebody please copy/paste this article?  https://www.driversupport.com/knowledge-article/tips-to-follow-when-your-monitor-is-not-working/ 
It might be helpful, but I can only get the link, the actual page won't come up.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 10, 2022)

There seems to be a lot of info saying Windows 10 updates often cause this problem.  I tried some of the tips (also mentioned in this thread), didn't work.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2022)

Not sure if anyone is still in this thread, but I think my last post there summed up the cause of the problem..  and I've been so exhausted and stressed that this didn't occur to me til this morning:  while the updates that occur too frequently could very well be causing the issue in general, when I finally got internet access and was able to use the computer throughout much of Wednesay, trying to shut down resulted in seeing something like 'applying updates and then shutting down,' BUT as the process went on and on and on and didn't shut down I simply turned the whole thing off at the power bar.  

Yesterday I tried with no luck to get it up and running for more than 12 hours.  It's doing same thing this morning:  monitor mainly black, occasionally flickering the brand logo.  I tried the tips, but nothing worked.  

Might this new info be useful in figuring out how to fix the problem?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

I was told by a reliable AI tech to turn off updates, but on the version this laptop is running of Widows 10 you can only "delay" the updates. I tried to stay ahead of it, but finally gave in and let it update. I did let it continue until it finished. I have had no problems so far. Maybe there is a way to continue the updates ( anyone )?

Here is what google 2022 says about interrupting the updates :

Is it safe to interrupt Windows Update?


*You should never shut down your device to stop the update in progress*. This can cause serious damage to Windows and make your computer unusable. When the process finishes, you can either uninstall the update or use Windows 10's rollback option to set your computer back to the previous version.

What happens if you interrupt a system update?


The system may become unbootable and can't run due to incomplete system file restore, which corrupts the system files and makes them unbootable. Your computer may be paralyzed or bricked: Any accidental interruption or power outages may hamper the System Restore process, leaving the device paralyzed or bricked.

Can I stop a Windows 10 update in progress?


*Click on Maintenance to expand it and press "Stop maintenance"* if you want to put a stop to Windows 10 update when it is in progress.


----------



## Mike (Nov 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> There seems to be a lot of info saying Windows 10 updates often cause this problem.  I tried some of the tips (also mentioned in this thread), didn't work.


If you want to test this, find the date of the update, then
go into your admin tools and revert your system to a date,
before the update, that will take you back to the time when
it still worked.

Switch off the automatic updates before you go back, or
before you start using the machine as normal, get a copy of
the update number and always refuse to update that particular
one.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2022)

Mike said:


> If you want to test this, find the date of the update, then
> go into your admin tools and revert your system to a date,
> before the update, that will take you back to the time when
> it still worked.
> ...


I know the last update was Wednesday night.. but how can I get to admin tools or anything else when the screen is black and I can't see/access anything?


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Not sure if anyone is still in this thread, but I think my last post there summed up the cause of the problem..  and I've been so exhausted and stressed that this didn't occur to me til this morning:  while the updates that occur too frequently could very well be causing the issue in general, when I finally got internet access and was able to use the computer throughout much of Wednesay, trying to shut down resulted in seeing something like 'applying updates and then shutting down,' BUT as the process went on and on and on and didn't shut down I simply turned the whole thing off at the power bar.
> 
> Yesterday I tried with no luck to get it up and running for more than 12 hours.  It's doing same thing this morning:  monitor mainly black, occasionally flickering the brand logo.  I tried the tips, but nothing worked.
> 
> Might this new info be useful in figuring out how to fix the problem?


My suggestion about plugging your monitor into your laptop (if you can) was to check to see if it was the monitor or the computer. 

My partner had an older computer and had this happen to him a few months ago. Monitor stopped working but thought it was the monitor but we found out the computer via the windows 10 they said they were not going to support his system. No update/upgrade was going to fix it. He had to get a new computer but he was able to keep his monitor.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> My suggestion about plugging your monitor into your laptop (if you can) was to check to see if it was the monitor or the computer.
> 
> My partner had an older computer and had this happen to him a few months ago. Monitor stopped working but thought it was the monitor but we found out the computer via the windows 10 they said they were not going to support his system. No update/upgrade was going to fix it. He had to get a new computer but he was able to keep his monitor.


Odd thing about the PC (tower part) is it required a different type of cord to connect it to the monitor, it's not compatible with either laptop or old monitor.  And whatever cord I originally had to connect monitor to old computer was lost or thrown out somewhere along the way.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Odd thing about the PC (tower part) is it required a different type of cord to connect it to the monitor, it's not compatible with either laptop or old monitor.  And whatever cord I originally had to connect monitor to old computer was lost or thrown out somewhere along the way.


The monitor has its own cable. On the older laptops the had monitor port that had the same male/ female connector. This is a picture where you can plug in your monitor on a lap top. Hope this helps.


----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> BUT as the process went on and on and on and didn't shut down I simply turned the whole thing off at the power bar.
> 
> Might this new info be useful in figuring out how to fix the problem?


You need to let Windows complete it's update, and not shut it off in the middle.

You can't have it updating and then, in the middle, shut it off so that the update is incomplete. As Paco Dennis mentioned at Comment #75:

*You should never shut down your device to stop the update in progress*. This can cause serious damage to Windows and make your computer unusable. When the process finishes, you can either uninstall the update or use Windows 10's rollback option to set your computer back to the previous version.​
What's the big deal about leaving it on, anyway?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2022)

Devi said:


> You need to let Windows complete it's update, and not shut it off in the middle.
> 
> You can't have it updating and then, in the middle, shut it off so that the update is incomplete. As Paco Dennis mentioned at Comment #75:
> 
> ...


Shutting it off while it's updating is something I'm not in the habit of doing.  I just got impatient when it seemed like it was taking forever, and it was getting late (at night).  However, this problem has been occurring for the last couple of months, so while my mistake may have made it worse this time it wasn't the entire cause.

As for leaving it on, I've had a lot of trouble with hacking, and as I occasionally see threats and unrecognized files when I scan, and somehow these even occur during the nighttime when the computer isn't on and isn't connected to the internet, it's an ongoing worry.
Second, I've noticed times I did leave it on and running only for an hour or so while I went to the store, it went completely idle so I needed to restart it again anyway.
But while I was tempted to leave it on Wednesday night anyway, 'severe thunderstorms' were predicted, and I don't like to have electronics plugged in much less on during storms.  There's no guarantee that my old powerbar would provide enough protection to prevent equipment failure.


----------



## Mitch86 (Nov 11, 2022)

Buy a new Dell Inspiron 7000 PC along with 5 years of Dell Premium Support.  Then any problems, just call their phone number. That's what I did.  Stone age PC's die in time.


----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2022)

It would also help to run a decent anti-virus program, watch what websites you visit and what links you click on (on websites or in your email program), and get a decent UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply). Otherwise, you'll run into the same problems.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is relevant or not, but occurred to me:

The off/on button on monitor doesn't work, I've never used it.  However, I noticed that when the entire system goes on normally it's usually when I turn on the monitor at the powerbar, do nothing til its light eventually turns solid gold and screen says 'no signal;'  I press power button on PC tower, and everything goes on the way it should.  

Does this mean anything?

During the last 3 days I've not been able to get it all up and running, though, even leaving the monitor on for a couple of hours doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

With hit-and-miss and persistence, it finally started up!  (I  now have to wait 2 hours because log-in was disabled from shutting it off/on so many times).

I can't access it on this laptop, but long ago I found a Windows10 forum.. would anyone know the url so I can check it out and maybe somebody there can provide some info to prevent this problem from happening again?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> With hit-and-miss and persistence, it finally started up!  (I  now have to wait 2 hours because log-in was disabled from shutting it off/on so many times).
> 
> I can't access it on this laptop, but long ago I found a Windows10 forum.. would anyone know the url so I can check it out and maybe somebody there can provide some info to prevent this problem from happening again?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> With hit-and-miss and persistence, it finally started up!  (I  now have to wait 2 hours because log-in was disabled from shutting it off/on so many times).
> 
> I can't access it on this laptop, but *long ago I found a Windows10 forum.. would anyone know the url so I can check it out *and maybe somebody there can provide some info to prevent this problem from happening again?


That's a bit vague, really. There are hundreds of Windows 10 forums. Google it yourself and find what applies.

*https://windows10forum.com/from_long_ago*


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> That's a bit vague, really. There are hundreds of Windows 10 forums. Google it yourself and find what applies.
> 
> *https://windows10forum.com/from_long_ago*


I found it..  it's called tenforums.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 14, 2022)

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/

Mike.


----------



## JustDave (Nov 14, 2022)

My desktop has been exhibiting the same kind of problems.  I've been looking at replacements for a couple months.  Windows updates are particularly troublesome.  It can take hours.  Sometimes I turn off the system and it finishes, sometimes I have to turn off the system several times, and then the tower turns on, but just sits there not doing anything.  I don't know what's wrong, but I'm on Windows 8 and that won't be usable after January.  Computers wear out, some faster than others.  I've had good luck with this one for many years (Lenovo).  I've had good luck with my first Dell which lasted too long, and eventually needed to be replaced, because it was so out of date.  I've had bad luck with Cyberpower and IBuyPower,  neither of which lasted more than 2 years.  I'm ready for a new one. It's hard to know what the best brand is.  Good brands come and go.  I'll probably buy another Lenovo.  This last one was a real powerhouse and delivered much more than I expected and more than what the specs made me think I would get.

I can't help you Janice.  Hell, I can't even help myself, but you have my empathy.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

Mike said:


> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/
> 
> Mike.


I remembered that forum, and went there.  They do seem to have better advice than tenforums, maybe they're more objective because they're not connected to Windows?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

JustDave said:


> My desktop has been exhibiting the same kind of problems.  I've been looking at replacements for a couple months.  Windows updates are particularly troublesome.  It can take hours.  Sometimes I turn off the system and it finishes, sometimes I have to turn off the system several times, and then the tower turns on, but just sits there not doing anything.  I don't know what's wrong, but I'm on Windows 8 and that won't be usable after January.  Computers wear out, some faster than others.  I've had good luck with this one for many years (Lenovo).  I've had good luck with my first Dell which lasted too long, and eventually needed to be replaced, because it was so out of date.  I've had bad luck with Cyberpower and IBuyPower,  neither of which lasted more than 2 years.  I'm ready for a new one. It's hard to know what the best brand is.  Good brands come and go.  I'll probably buy another Lenovo.  This last one was a real powerhouse and delivered much more than I expected and more than what the specs made me think I would get.
> 
> I can't help you Janice.  Hell, I can't even help myself, but you have my empathy.


What do you mean W8 won't be useable?  I never had that version, but know W7 still works.  Slower than all heck, but still functional.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What do you mean W8 won't be useable?  I never had that version, but know W7 still works.  Slower than all heck, but still functional.


End of support, not unusable.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-10-2023-3cfd4cde-f611-496a-8057-923fba401e93


----------



## JustDave (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What do you mean W8 won't be useable?  I never had that version, but know W7 still works.  Slower than all heck, but still functional.


What FarrahNuff said.  Support ends this January.  But actually more.  Eight will still work, but will be wide open to virus attacks, because support, i.e. upgrades, are done whenever Microsoft finds a new hack and then closes the door to further intrusions.  It probably changes other things too in the name of "improvements," which are unnecessary as far as I'm concerned.  I can upgrade to Windows 11 of course, well probably I can; I think my computer may handle it, but I haven't bothered checking.  However, I'm up for a better computer because my current one is acting funky, so that's how I'm going to deal with it.

Microsoft has been messaging me every time I open their browser to upgrade now or... <insert skull and crossbones>. I read that a lot of people don't upgrade when Microsoft stops supporting an older version of Windows, but that's a good way to catch and spread viruses.  Maybe that's true, I'll take them at their word.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Microsoft has been messaging me every time I open their browser to upgrade now or... <insert skull and crossbones>. I read that a lot of people don't upgrade when Microsoft stops supporting an older version of Windows, but that's a good way to catch and spread viruses.  Maybe that's true, I'll take them at their word.


You could also just get a free version of Linux as an alternative.
Linux Mint is similar in many ways to the Windows experience.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> You could also just get a free version of Linux as an alternative.
> Linux Mint is similar in many ways to the Windows experience.


I never had any problems with hacking when I had Linux..  difficulties only started when I got a couple of computers with Windows.  
In my opinion (and other people's), Linux is superior.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

I'd wondered if my PC problems would be solved if I could replace Windows with Linux..  but I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'd wondered if my PC problems would be solved if I could replace Windows with Linux..  but I have no idea how to do it.


You could try this to see if you like it - *https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/*

Just substitute Linux Mint for Ubuntu. Ubuntu has a steeper learning curve.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'd wondered if my PC problems would be solved if I could replace Windows with Linux..  but I have no idea how to do it.


You can download Linux Mint XFCE free onto a DVD or USB, but using windows could make that difficult.
An alternative is to get a ready to use DVD or USB <-- (my preference) from Ebay, and then just follow the instructions.

@JustDave - You can install and dual boot both Linux and Windows on the same computer.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'd wondered if my PC problems would be solved if I could replace Windows with Linux..  but I have no idea how to do it.


First what brand of PC is it?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> First what brand of PC is it?


Dell


----------



## JustDave (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't like Microsoft.  I don't like their business model and I don't think Windows is all that good.  I've looked into Linux years ago, but opted not to load it, because I wasn't sure if it would run Microsoft Flight Simulator, which I was heavily into at the time.  When I looked into it, I was told that it didn't support all programs.  It was kind of like, "Try it and see."  That scared me off.


----------



## JustDave (Nov 14, 2022)

Unless Janice is into some unusual programs, Linux might solve things.  If it doesn't, the problem is probably the computer.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I don't like Microsoft.  I don't like their business model and I don't think Windows is all that good.  I've looked into Linux years ago, but opted not to load it, because I wasn't sure if it would run Microsoft Flight Simulator, which I was heavily into at the time.  When I looked into it, I was told that it didn't support all programs.


A lot has changed through the years. There are ways now to run other operating system programs on different types than what they originally were written for. That and there are many similar programs written expressly for Linux systems.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 14, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Unless Janice is into some unusual programs, Linux might solve things.  If it doesn't, the problem is probably the computer.


For free, I'd give it a try. Especially considering the problems she's had already.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Dell


Better, why I mentioned it. some brands have 'secure boot' and you have to approach it differently. It would be better to have it hands on but here that's not a good answer for you.   Downloading a torrent then transferring it to a USB (thereby creating a bootable USB drive) is not hard but can be a little tricky.  John C had a solution that'll work for your first step.  Good Luck!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 14, 2022)

Here's my solution,  You'll spend unnecessary cash getting it resolved.  If you are only looking for an access to do the 7-8 things most users need a laptop for then a 'Chromebook' could be your answer.  It will surf, post to this site, access emails, budget, let you use for bill paying, banking, edit pictures, do your taxes and work with most browser based applications.  Including giving you Googles' 'cloud' access.  And you can restore/reset it to factory fresh with very little effort, ever use an 'Android' tablet?   'Chromebooks' are Linux based @ less than $200 especially now before the holidays.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 16, 2022)

I do believe Windows updates- and especially the last instance when I shut down while updates were in progress- caused this problem.  However, I decided to check and see if I'd installed anything.  

In the middle of last year, my internet provider told me about a free bonus they were offering- McAfee- but didn't say it was for a limited time.  As it hadn't been useful for awhile, I decided to remove it.  I also wanted to remove another McAfee program- WebAdvisor- which somehow installed itself in mid-September.

Neither will uninstall.  Can someone tell me how to get rid of them?


Second, I have Comodo, but like its worthless counterpart Windows Defender, there doesn't seem to be a way to remove unrecognized files or even threats with the free version.  
Unrecognized files come up often when I scan, but while there are also sometimes a few threats my last 2 scans listed 31 threats..  and quite a few of them were McAfee files.  

Is there any legitimate free program that will actually remove/clean all this stuff out of the PC?  
For a long time I had MalwareBytes and their AdwareCleaning program (can't recall the name) but they both konked out long ago.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 16, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Here's my solution,  You'll spend unnecessary cash getting it resolved.  If you are only looking for an access to do the 7-8 things most users need a laptop for then a 'Chromebook' could be your answer.  It will surf, post to this site, access emails, budget, let you use for bill paying, banking, edit pictures, do your taxes and work with most browser based applications.  Including giving you Googles' 'cloud' access.  And you can restore/reset it to factory fresh with very little effort, ever use an 'Android' tablet?   'Chromebooks' are Linux based @ less than $200 especially now before the holidays.



I totally agree with the Chromebook suggestion !  For under $200 (or a little more if you wanted a top of the line laptop), you can get a really nice Chromebook.  
I use my iPad for almost everything; but I enjoy doing online surveys for extra cash and Amazon cards, and some of the surveys require that you use a regular desktop or laptop, rather than a tablet like the iPad. 

I looked on Amazon, and checked the ones that were on close out, or had the refurbished/like new Chromebooks on sale.  The one I got was a 14” HP, regularly around $250+, and I got mine for $95 , and it works perfectly for what I need it for. 
I really like the large display, and the picture and sound is excellent as well, so it is perfect for watching movies or videos on youtube. 
This is what I have.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 16, 2022)

Another great option to check is Best Buy, and be sure to look at the open box laptops.  Here is one marked down from $289 to $231, and the open box ones start at $58……. You can’t go wrong with that, and Best Buy has a great warranty on everything you buy there.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 16, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I looked on Amazon, and checked the ones that were on close out, or had the refurbished/like new Chromebooks on sale.
> 
> View attachment 250511


All the ones marked 'refurbished' are simply the ones a worker has reset to factory fresh with a simple key combination that starts the 'powerwash'.  Then they follow the instructions to set it up.  Most places will charge to do it.  Does help if you start with 2 gmail.com accounts, easier setup.  Same method that can be done on any Android (Linux) tablet.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 16, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I do believe Windows updates- and especially the last instance when I shut down while updates were in progress- caused this problem.  However, I decided to check and see if I'd installed anything.
> 
> In the middle of last year, my internet provider told me about a free bonus they were offering- McAfee- but didn't say it was for a limited time.  As it hadn't been useful for awhile, I decided to remove it.  I also wanted to remove another McAfee program- WebAdvisor- which somehow installed itself in mid-September.
> 
> ...


I found and ran both MalwareBytes and their AdwareCleaning.. nothing came up.  I have no idea why so many things came up in Comodo.
But the new thing is not being able to get rid of McAfee- and now ModuleCoreServices.exe is interfering with everything I do, too.  

I'd hesitate to use any tool or process that requires restart, as that's been the ongoing problem.  No guarantee it'd start up again.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm no expert, I don't run a Windows box often anymore, however you may be able to terminate ModuleCoreServices in your task manager (Start/Search/TaskManager - select the instances that are running and stop them). That would be tempory till you reboot but might allow you to navigate easier while you sort out your problems if it's hogging all the resources. Might be an entry in the Startup tab to deselect and keep it from starting on boot. McAfee used to have "McAfee Removal Tool" you may be able to find it on their site, they don't make it easy though, or at least they never used to.


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2022)

In Windows 10, an easier way to get to the Task Manager is:
- Right click on the Taskbar
- Select Task Manager


----------



## Been There (Nov 17, 2022)

Maybe consider going to a pawn shop or a flea market to pick up a deal. Pawn shops will usually check them out before selling them to avoid returns. Flea market vendors will normally do same, but if you go that route, I would ask for some kind if guarantee.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Hopefully someone is still reading this, and can let me know if something I noticed last night means anything:

when ONLY the monitor is on, and PC itself is not, the monitor logo flashing (briefly/periodically) on the monitor screen is brighter..  
but when I "power-on" the PC, the monitor logo on monitor screen is much dimmer.  
The monitor's logo flashes the same way regardless of whether the PC is off or on, it's just the brightness that's different.  Not radically different, but definitely noticeable.

Does this mean anything?????


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I can't view videos on this laptop.. hopefully all the good ones will still be accessible when I have a functioning PC


What operating system is on the laptop?   I'm thinking you need some basic codecs in order to play video.   Usually installing VLC media player brings with it everything you need.   VLC download


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> What operating system is on the laptop?   I'm thinking you need some basic codecs in order to play video.   Usually installing VLC media player brings with it everything you need.   VLC download


Getting PC to work is #1 priority...  but regarding laptop:  I don't know which version it is, but very old version of Linux Mint.  
Updates didn't occur because I hadn't used it for quite a few years, and I can't update it because it was given to me and neither I nor the person who gave it to me recall the admin passwords.


----------



## Knight (Nov 22, 2022)

My anti virus tool says this is safe to use to remove McAffee 

https://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/get/mcafee_consumer_product_removal_tool,1.html


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> My anti virus tool says this is safe to use to remove McAffee
> 
> https://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/get/mcafee_consumer_product_removal_tool,1.html


Thank you!  If I can get back into PC I'll give it a try.


----------



## Knight (Nov 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Thank you!  If I can get back into PC I'll give it a try.


since you know you have power at the outlet you are plugged into the real possibility is your PC power supply is failing. If you have time to read check this out.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sym...7j33i160l5.19372j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Nathan (Nov 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Getting PC to work is #1 priority...  but regarding laptop:  I don't know which version it is, but very old version of Linux Mint.
> Updates didn't occur because I hadn't used it for quite a few years, and I can't update it because it was given to me and neither I nor the person who gave it to me recall the admin passwords.


Well, you seem to be at [seemingly] an impasse with your computers, but there are solutions.  I'm confused by all the power or display issues with your desktop, but let's focus on your laptop.  You need an up-to-date operating system, and since Linux Mint seems acceptable to you, downloading and creating an installation disc(or USB drive) is the first step.  Download site: https://www.linuxmint.com/download.php   Note: there are 3 desktop environments offered here, my personal favorite is MATE. Here is a guide on making bootable media.
If you would prefer to buy the installation media already made, here are some choices:

https://www.shoplinuxonline.com/mint.html

amazon.com

ebay


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well, you seem to be at [seemingly] an impasse with your computers, but there are solutions.  I'm confused by all the power or display issues with your desktop, but let's focus on your laptop.  You need an up-to-date operating system, and since Linux Mint seems acceptable to you, downloading and creating an installation disc(or USB drive) is the first step.  Download site: https://www.linuxmint.com/download.php   Note: there are 3 desktop environments offered here, my personal favorite is MATE. Here is a guide on making bootable media.
> If you would prefer to buy the installation media already made, here are some choices:
> 
> https://www.shoplinuxonline.com/mint.html
> ...


The download link had same result as most sites I try to go to:  secure connection failed.  
Question:  I've read usb thumb drive can be used.. not sure how process would work, but there's a small gadget (around a half-inch long) in the side of laptop, was there when I received it-  is that the accessory they're referring to?


----------



## Knight (Nov 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Well, you seem to be at [seemingly] an impasse with your computers, but there are solutions.  I'm confused by all the power or display issues with your desktop,
> 
> https://www.shoplinuxonline.com/mint.html
> amazon.com
> ...


or the PC this is a partial list some of what Janice describes is on the list. 

Signs of power supply failure
Power-on Fails (system fails to start or lock ups)
Spontaneous Rebooting.
Intermittent lock ups during applications.
Hard drive and fan fail to spin up simultaneously (+12 failure)
Overheating of power supply due to fan failure.
Small brownouts that cause the system to fail and restart. 
PC Won't Boot at All. As the central hub of the energy of your computer, if the power supply has died, the computer will fail to start. ...
PC Randomly Restarts or Shuts Down. ...
Random Blue Screen of Death (BSoD) ...
Extra Noise Coming from the PC Case. ...
Smoke or a Burning Smell.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> since you know you have power at the outlet you are plugged into the real possibility is your PC power supply is failing. If you have time to read check this out.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sym...7j33i160l5.19372j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Anything is possible, as you can see I know nothing about this subject, but considering all I read online I still think the Windows 10 updates are the cause- many people have reported the same problem.  
With everything going on I can't be sure of time-frame, but I think this all started around the beginning of October or thereabouts.

Like I said, I have NO tech knowledge, but if there was something wrong with the power supply wouldn't the PC have quit working or had problems during long periods of time it was on and in use?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> or the PC this is a partial list some of what Janice describes is on the list.
> 
> Signs of power supply failure
> Power-on Fails (system fails to start or lock ups)
> ...


I REALLY appreciate the time you guys are putting into helping with this.  

None of those issues were occurring.  
The PC starts, runs, etc., but it's like the PC signal does not reach the monitor.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

An example of what I meant:  PC started up early morning Nov. 13.  As start-up had become a problem, I figured the smart thing was to leave it on.  So it was on from then til the idiot inspector showed up ('needed to turn off electricity') on Nov. 17 afternoon.  
So, it seemed the entire system was in working order without any problems for a little more than four days.  I had no problem with it during that entire time.


----------



## Knight (Nov 22, 2022)

Glad to try to help. Trouble shooting a P C problem is never fun.  When you said your P C wasn't starting & you were getting a blank screen when it did. You did say your P C was old so while this may be helful it is best to try to check other factors 1st. as the info suggests. 

9. Computer Stuck on a Black Screen? Check the PSU
A faulty power supply unit (PSU) may cause your PC to hang with a black screen. But how can you fix a Black Screen of Death caused by the PSU?


After all, PSU issues can be difficult to diagnose. You'll usually find the problem through a process of elimination, but this can take time. If you've already checked other hardware and no components are overheating, then the power supply is a likely culprit.

In some cases, the PSU may not even be at fault. Upgrades to power-hungry new video cards or processors can impact the power supply. In short, your computer is not receiving enough power.

You can only know for sure by replacing the PSU. As this is a last resort, work through the other solutions first.

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/troub...ty power supply unit,hang with a black screen.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> Glad to try to help. Trouble shooting a P C problem is never fun.  When you said your P C wasn't starting & you were getting a blank screen when it did. You did say your P C was old so while this may be helful it is best to try to check other factors 1st. as the info suggests.
> 
> 9. Computer Stuck on a Black Screen? Check the PSU
> A faulty power supply unit (PSU) may cause your PC to hang with a black screen. But how can you fix a Black Screen of Death caused by the PSU?
> ...


I was so tired I fell asleep..

I know it doesn't help that I don't know a lot of terminology. 
Hopefully this can be useful:

When the entire system is working properly, this is how it goes:
I turn on powerbar.  Monitor goes on automatically, as its on/off button doesn't work- I don't know if it ever did, never used it.  Monitor brand logo flashes periodically.  I turn on power of PC (tower).  The PC brand logo flashes on monitor screen.  I hit 'enter,' and screen goes to my log-in.

However, when it's in its current state, it goes like this:
After I turn on powerbar, monitor goes on, flashes logo periodically.  I turn on power of PC.  But while PC seems to be operating the way it should- it's on, fans normal, etc. etc.-  the PC logo does NOT flash on monitor screen.  It's like the two components do not connect. 

I know there's nothing wrong with cords/cables.  Both power cord and the cable that connects the two are securely attached.  I found I had a brand-new connecting cable, tried it, didn't make a difference.  Also tried a brand-new powerbar, still no results. 

Also, when it was working for a few days before this latest episode, I checked control panel, settings, etc., and everything seemed to be ok.

(Sorry, the link you included doesn't connect either- like nearly everything I try, it says secure connection failed..  example of this being a very old laptop.)


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2022)

When I post about power supply it isn't about the cables, cords or any external input. The power cable from the wall to your P C plugs into the internal power supply. There are multiple cables coming out of the P C power supply feeding the various function inside your P C This video shows the various connections.  





The real problem is it's difficult to know exactly what is causing your issues.  As a suggestion you could buy a power supply from Amazon install it & use that as a way to test if that is the problem.  If it isn't the problem you have at least removed that as the problem.  Hint if you do decide to try this use you camera on your phone to record which wires went where.  A plus is returning stuff to Amazon that didn't work is possible. When filling out the reason for return if it didn't resolve your issues  choose the   ----- it didn't work & don't elaborate. 

Considering you say the P C is older a 600 watt power supply should work as a way to test.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 23, 2022)

Knight said:


> When I post about power supply it isn't about the cables, cords or any external input. The power cable from the wall to your P C plugs into the internal power supply. There are multiple cables coming out of the P C power supply feeding the various function inside your P C This video shows the various connections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a functioning PC to see video.. but I think I grasp what you're saying.  

What I don't get, though, is if the power supply isn't working properly, why is it that the only problem is getting PC to start up (connect to monitor)?  I mean it doesn't shut off or act up in any way when it's actually working.


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I need a functioning PC to see video.. but I think I grasp what you're saying.
> 
> What I don't get, though, is if the power supply isn't working properly, why is it that the only problem is getting PC to start up (connect to monitor)?  I mean it doesn't shut off or act up in any way when it's actually working.


Trying to find a way to explain how the power unit takes 115 volts of a/c power & converts that into lets guess 500 watts of DC  power isn't something I can do. 

But getting back to basics when was the last time you replaced the CMOS battery on your mother board?

Now to try to explain the power unit has to deliver power to your mother board, your hard drive, your cooling fans, your CPU & video card if that is not built into your mother board.  If the power unit is failing that could cause not enough power to be delivered until the other stuff is booted up.  Kind of like when there is weak water pressure in a home. Weak water pressure drops the delivery of water to a shower when a toilet is flushed. 

This might help 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_(computer)

But 1st. what about the battery on the motherboard?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

It sounds as if your equipment is fairly old but if you have a smart TV,
an HDMI cable and an HDMI port on your computer, you could
use the cable to hook up your working TV as a monitor.

That might tell you which part of your system is failing, computer
or monitor.

Here's how - *https://www.lifewire.com/connect-laptop-to-tv-via-hdmi-5081384*


----------

